
ETL Tools for R Language – Comparison - dbill
https://blog.panoply.io/the-13-best-etls-for-r-programming
======
leblancfg
>If Apache is your web server, you can use Spark as an ETL tool for R.

Oh dear, no. The Apache Software Foundation oversees the development of both
the Apache web server, and Spark — which you can use to query Hadoop clusters.
Confusing, I know.

~~~
philshem
Yeah, off to a bad start, and made me stop reading.

~~~
Hansi
I thought about stopping but decided to keep reading. I'm not sure these guys
know what ETL Tooling means, some of the entries were just bespoke R script
only packages that just extract data into R.

~~~
philshem
BWaaS (blog writing as a service)

------
technofiend
I see Pentaho Kettle on the list and as a user I wouldn't recommend it for
large jobs unless you have plenty of time. In my experience row processing
speeds of hundreds per second are typical and thousands of rows per second are
rare. Loading tens of millions of rows is an exercise in patience.

